# Isännyys velvoittaa ystävällisyys valloittaa



## infotun

Hi,

I would like to translate to Swedish French text of a stamp issued on the occasion of the 1952 Olympic games in Helsinki.

(ISANNYYS  VELVOITTAA YSTAVALLISYYS)

Thank you


----------



## Alxmrphi

What you have posted is Finnish, not Swedish.
What is "Swedish French"? If you want it translated to Swedish then I think you should use the Finnish forum for translations to/from Finnish.


----------



## Gavril

infotun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to translate to Swedish French text of a stamp issued on the occasion of the 1952 Olympic games in Helsinki.
> 
> (ISANNYYS  VELVOITTAA YSTAVALLISYYS)
> 
> Thank you



The quote is incomplete (and misspelled): the full version is,

_*Isännyys velvoittaa, ystävällisyys valloitaa.*

_Loose translation: "Hospitality obliges, friendship conquers."

I don't know enough Swedish to provide a good Swedish translation of this phrase, but the full phrase to be translated is above.


----------



## sakvaka

Can we really translate "isännyys" as "hospitality"? To me, _isännyys_ means 'the act of being the organizer (of an important international event)'. Similary: _Helsinki isännöi vuoden 1952 kesäolympialaisia._

I'd prefer something more like _Being the organizer/arranger obliges..._


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Can we really translate "isännyys" as "hospitality"? To me, _isännyys_ means 'the act of being the organizer (of an important international event)'.



True -- the problem is that English has no single word (at least none that I can think of) corresponding exactly to _isännyys_, and all the phrases that came to mind as translations ("being a host", etc.) sounded very awkward/clumsy in the context of a slogan on a postage stamp.

Therefore, I chose the word "hospitality", thinking that it might convey the relevant sense of _isännyys _(relevant in this context, that is) even though it isn't an exact translation. But perhaps it fails to do this.

So yes, "Being the host/organizer obliges, friendship conquers" is an accurate translation, but if I was trying to provide an English version of the original slogan (i.e., something that would work as a slogan in English), I would look for another way to phrase it.


----------



## Gavril

Gavril said:


> The quote is incomplete (and misspelled): the full version is,
> 
> _*Isännyys velvoittaa, ystävällisyys valloitaa.*
> 
> _Loose translation: "Hospitality obliges, friendship conquers."
> 
> I don't know enough Swedish to provide a good Swedish translation of this phrase, but the full phrase to be translated is above.



I thought the original poster was looking for a translation to Swedish when I wrote this, but then I saw he/she had posted another message (to the Nordic Languages forum) that already contained the Swedish translation of the phrase.

I still don't quite understand the initial post, but I think the original poster might have been looking for a translation into French instead. I'll leave that translation up to the other forum participants, since French is not my strongest language.


----------

